# 12 ’tiel babies



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I have all up now 12 Cockatiel babies, crazy, right? :lol: It really is.. I have 13 Cockatiels in my bedroom right now, lol… 1 of them, Bio, is my friends, and since he (friend) will be living with us soon, Bio remains here, the other 12 are the babies. I am keeping maybe 2-3 of the babies, my friend is keeping one to go with Bio. 

Anyways, I got some (crappy phone quality) photos of the 4 newest babies and the other 8 babies last night. 

These first 3 babies are the eldest, weaned and ready. 

Baby #1 
Pearl, sex unkown










Baby #2 *(this baby has a home lined up)*
Platinum Pearl, sex unkown










Baby #3 *(my friend is keeping this one for Bio)*
Platinum Pearl, sex unknown 










Baby #4 
Lutino, sex unknown










Baby #5 
Lutino, sex unknown 










Baby #6
Grey split to pied, sex unknown 










Baby #7
Platinum Pearl, sex unknown 










Baby #8 
Lutino-Whiteface, sex unknown 










Baby #9 *(I might be keeping this one)*
Lutino-Whiteface, sex unknown 










Baby #10 *(I am keeping this one)*
Grey split to Pearl, male










Baby #11
Lutino, sex unknown 










Baby #12
Lutino, sex unknown


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

They are so adorable!!! So darn cute! Wow.. lots of chirping going on in that room! lol


----------



## lattelove (Aug 30, 2011)

Wow they are all so gorgeous!! I'm loving the platinum babies


----------



## xcrystalizex (Dec 10, 2011)

They are all so sweet! You sure you aren't going to keep them all? LOL I would have a hard time giving any of them up!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are all so gorgeous!!! Love them platinum pearls


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Very precious!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Aw! They all so darn cute!


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Looooove the WF lutinos  They're all so so very cute


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Very beautiful babies!


----------



## Dieselness (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow 12 babies?! You're my new hero!


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

They are beautiful.


----------



## nannaa77 (Dec 18, 2011)

omg they are soooooo beautiful and cute i want one NOW! hehe ive always wanted an white face and u have very beautiful breeds!  but how old are they ?


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## marylou (Dec 19, 2011)

awww! i also would have hard time giving any of them up! so cute!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww they are all adorable


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Gosh. They are all so cute. I want to snuggle with them!


----------



## smashleyy (May 10, 2011)

so many little ones, all so cute! i don't know how you don't keep them all!!


----------

